# ما هو وقود الطائرات .............رجاء المساعدة



## hossam eldien (25 ديسمبر 2006)

نريد انا نعرف ما هو وقود الطائرة وما اسمه العلمي و التجاري هل هو بنزين ولا ديزل 
وما رمز الكميائي و ما الاضافات المضافه اليه وشكرا


----------



## nadhim ali (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الشرح طويل بس راجع الرابط وبتحصل اللي يرضيك

http://www.csgnetwork.com/jetfuel.html

شكرا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (28 ديسمبر 2006)

types of fuel
1-aviation gasoline
used in a/c piston engine
2-kerosine
used in turbojet, ram jet 
في الطائرات المدنيه يستخدم 
jet-A
jet-A1


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب / nadhim ali , و جزاك اللـــــه كــــــل خير 

و الف شكر للاخ الكريم و الزميل العزيز / وليد


----------



## a7med4u (2 يناير 2007)

بارك الله بكم , شكراً


----------



## مهندس طيار (4 يناير 2007)

هذا الرابط انهي الموضوع كله واوجزه بحق 

مشكور اخي علي السؤال والشكر الخاص الحار للاخ nadhim ali


----------



## م المصري (5 يناير 2007)

تسلم ايديك يا علي,,,,,,


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (14 أغسطس 2007)

*متشكرين*

الموضوع مهم جداً وشكراً على الافادة


----------



## مهندس قيس (29 سبتمبر 2010)

لدي سؤال حول نظام ال earth في الطائرات عندما تكون على المدرج وفي حالة ربط ناقلة الوقود على الطائرة يجب ان يربط الearth مع الطائرة ولكن كيف تفرغ الشحنات الى الارض بوجود الاطارات وهل يوجد انواع من الاطارات ذات امكانية على تفريغ الشحنات


----------



## ammar1970md (21 أغسطس 2012)

:1:


----------



## ammar1970md (21 أغسطس 2012)

​thank you very much


----------

